# WLAN: Ein sicheres Passwort ist jetzt Pflicht



## sascha (12 Mai 2010)

> WLAN: Ein sicheres Passwort ist jetzt Pflicht
> 
> WLAN ohne Verschlüsselung ist ab heute noch gefährlicher als bisher. Denn Deutschlands höchstes Gericht hat entschieden: Wer sein WLAN nicht absichert, muss mit Abmahnung und hohen Kosten rechnen.



WLAN: Ein sicheres Passwort ist jetzt Pflicht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: WLAN: Ein sicheres Passwort ist jetzt Pflicht*

Diskussionen dazu hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/fire...es-passwort-ist-jetzt-pflicht-diskussion.html

und hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/fire...ktisch-verbot-offener-wlan-durch-den-bgh.html


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: WLAN: Ein sicheres Passwort ist jetzt Pflicht*

heise Security - IP-Adressen nur mit sicherem Routing eindeutig


> Das gestrige BGH-Urteil zur Haftung von WLAN-Betreibern wirft einmal mehr die Frage auf, ob sich IP-Adressen überhaupt zweifelsfrei einem "Halter" zuordnen lassen.
> 
> IP-Adressen gelten seit Jahren als universelles Beweismittel zur Aufklärung von Straftaten im Internet. Ihre Aussagekraft steht jedoch auf wackeligen Füßen, denn sie sind nur so eindeutig wie die Routing-Informationen der Provider – und die sind manipulierbar.


----------

